# Ruby nerite and horned snail



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Just to share some of my new snails.

1. Horned snail (clithon sp)




























2. Ruby nerite










cheers,
Pedro


----------



## matthewburk (Sep 27, 2005)

That horned snail is so cool! Where did you get it!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool! I've never seen a horned snail either.

I love the way the shrimp are standing around on top of the Nerites. LOL!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

matthewburk said:


> That horned snail is so cool! Where did you get it!


From Asia


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

JanS said:


> Very cool! I've never seen a horned snail either.
> 
> I love the way the shrimp are standing around on top of the Nerites. LOL!


They do that a lot of times


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You already know I love those snails!



> I love the way the shrimp are standing around on top of the Nerites.


I always crack up when I see this too. My snails will sometimes wait on the glass opposite the water from my filter (so the water flows on them) in preparation for morning feeding time. The snails will often hang on to them -- looks almost like a shrimp climbing wall!


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

Is the horned snail full grown or will it grow more horns?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> You already know I love those snails!
> 
> I always crack up when I see this too. My snails will sometimes wait on the glass opposite the water from my filter (so the water flows on them) in preparation for morning feeding time. The snails will often hang on to them -- looks almost like a shrimp climbing wall!


I know, you'll love them more when you get them...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jrtiberius said:


> Is the horned snail full grown or will it grow more horns?


It varies from snail to snail. I belive there will not grow more horns.
From the little information that I have found, they might regrow horns when young.
Supposedly, they do not breed in freshwater. They do not get too big. In fact they are excellent for a nano tank.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

milalic said:


> From Asia




Next time I'm in Asia I'll get some for everyone.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Next time I'm in Asia I'll get some for everyone.


Good luck with customs....


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Very attractive snails.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow... very nice snails


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice... I like the horned one, very unique.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Piscesgirl, I still hope to get these for us from SG, in March-April sometime,
along with some overdue killie eggs 

BTW, Happy New Year!

Bill


----------

